# Scottish Maritime Museum query



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I've just received via the March ROA bulletin QSO that the Irvine Museum housed at the old Alexander Stephen shipyard Linthouse, Govan, has in store a complete 60's Marconi lineup plus other earlier gems ie a complete 1950's Radiolocator radar. Judging by the article, curator Jon Addison is in need of technical help to bring this trove into the light. 
Oceanspan MKVII, Atalanta rx, Seaguard AA, Alert rx, AKD, Salvor III. Lodestar DF
Other equipment:Argonaut VHF, Corvette VHF Guardian IV rx, Sailor 2182 rx.
CR300 rx. Radiolocator radar, Decca 202 radar, Cossor oscilloscope.
One piece of equipment they're stumped on, appears to be a small craft DF called Mariner III with a 360 degree rotatable circular disc mounted on top with the morse code and "Navomatic" inscribed. 

http://www.scottishmaritimemuseum.org/irvine.htm


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Good article Malcom, as was all of QSO this month.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

John Garner said:


> Good article Malcom, as was all of QSO this month.


Yes indeed John and hopefully publicity may swell the ranks of ROA. 
I'd welcome the chance to resurrect the Marconi lineup to operational use and thought there may be one of our members closer to Glasgow who felt the same.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Unfortunately I live too far away.
Sounds like an enjoyable job.
I hope they succeed to get it all set up.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

For those sparkies who dont know what the ROA is, visit ROASS.ORG and join


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

A few years back RSGB Radcom featured an article on an ex R/O and amateur who had an entire Marconi installation in his house. The lineup was earlier than above with Mercury and Electra receivers. Pictures accompanying the article showed him sitting at the key complete in MN uniform. 
Don't remember if the equipment was operational or not but with some tweaking I'm sure the 3.5 and 7 mhz amateur bands could be possible on the Oceanspan.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I suspect the amateur with the Marconi radio station in his house is Bruce Morris, GW4XXF. Bruce did a wonderful tape, "500kHz - The End is Nigh" in 1991, with the close down signals from many of the UK coast stations and some other stuff. I still have my copy, including a personal greeting in morse, and a photograph which he enclosed of himself at the operating position, although not in uniform. I'll see if I can scan the photo and post it on the site.

= salaams es bv = John/gwxm + K


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

R651400 said:


> I've just received via the March ROA bulletin QSO that the Irvine Museum housed at the old Alexander Stephen shipyard Linthouse, Govan, has in store a complete 60's Marconi lineup plus other earlier gems ie a complete 1950's Radiolocator radar. Judging by the article, curator Jon Addison is in need of technical help to bring this trove into the light.
> Oceanspan MKVII, Atalanta rx, Seaguard AA, Alert rx, AKD, Salvor III. Lodestar DF
> Other equipment:Argonaut VHF, Corvette VHF Guardian IV rx, Sailor 2182 rx.
> CR300 rx. Radiolocator radar, Decca 202 radar, Cossor oscilloscope.
> ...


R651400,
If you have any queries concerning the Scottish Maritime Museum, a PM to Tom Kelso, a SN member, may be interesting, as I believe he has connections with the museum. (He's a nice bloke, too!)


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Peter,

I've replied to Malcolm . Demands on my time from other directions mean that I no longer have active involvement with SMM. However I hope to help if I can.

Bot salaams

Tom


----------

